
You’ll See Two Figures for GDP Decline: Big, and Huge - dijit
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/29/business/economy/us-gdp-report.html
======
hnarn
Newer article on the same subject:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23997362](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23997362)

